# Stones and walls



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, Looking at an old stone wall, 75+ cms thick, which was rendered at sometime. I'd like to remove the remaining render and point with some type of lime morter to stabilise the wall and allow the wall to "breathe". Has anyone tried doing this, what type of morter was used and were there any problems? Assume the wall is square and stable.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Generally they point with standard mortar and often glaze with a stone varnish, but lime is readily available at all builders merchants. Cal or argamassa de cal.

We had a few walls done and never any problems, but equally re-rendered some or made features of best stone.


----------

